# First Post! Power drawbar for my square column mill



## AiR_GuNNeR (Jan 30, 2012)

My main mill is a square column RF-45 type.  I'd love to have a Bridgy, but my workshop is packed, (I'm both a pack rat and a slob).
I scored a Kurt Bridgeport automatic power drawbar at an auction for $135
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
   . It's made to bolt directly onto the top of the BP head. The problem  is on the SQ col mills, the spindle sticks out over 2" from the top of  the head, while on the BP, it is inside the head. The drawbar that came  with it was also several inches too long. to fix that, I drilled out the retaining pin, then pulled the pressed on head off the bar.  The unthreaded end was cut down to length, and then machined for a solid press fit, then re-pinned.
  The only way to make it work given the way the draw bar sticks out was to build a riser for it.
Here is the design I came up with.


   Here is the partially completed riser, still missing the feet.




And finally, mounted to the mill head.  Unfortunately, the cover to the unit didn't come with it.  I saw one on ebay, but with shipping, it would have come to over $30.  Eventually, I'll get around to making one.



Regards,Eric Sanders
http://www.compufoil.com


----------



## lazyLathe (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Eric,

Looks like a great mod indeed!!
How about a shot of the whole machine?
Give us more of a perspective as the the size of the unit.

Also a video clip of it in action would be pretty cool!
Now you just need an auto tool changer and you should be ready for anything!!!:biggrin:

Andrew


----------

